# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Bombonet ne forma piramidale

## elona_S

Pershendetje a di njeri se si behen ato bombonet e bardha ne forme piramidash??? Me ka marre malli shume  :buzeqeshje: ))))))))))

----------


## Trebeshina

Nqs jane ato qe di te bej une, jane te thjeshta:
Perberje:
Sheqer- dy gota
Qumesht- nje gote
tre-kater karafile ose barbaroze, per arome.
Nje luge (gjelle) gjalpe.

Pergatitja:

Perziejme te gjithe perberesit bashke, duke vendosur keshtu tenxheren mbi nje flake jo shume te forte. Tenxherja nuk duhet te jete e vogel sepse  me kjo "mishele" me tu ngrohur fillon dhe ngrihet ne formen e nje shkume. Duhet trazuar me kujdes dhe ne te njejtin drejtim.   Kur niveli i shkumes fillon te ulet dhe arrin ne nivelin fillestar, eshte momenti i duhur per te perfunduar proçesin e zierjes.  Karafilat  hiqen pak me perpara perfundimit.
E hedhim  kremin ne nje tas,jo plastik, dhe e ftohim duke e trazuar (jo ne frigorifer).  
E provojme paksa me majen e gishtave dhe n.q.s  ky krem, tashme i ngurtesuar,nuk ngelet i ngjitur ne gisht, fillojme ti japim forme me ndihmen e kapakut te "shtrythses se limonit apo portokalles"(nga ato te parat). 
(Une kam blere ca forma se  kapak s'gjej  si ata te Shqiperise)


Pra raporti i sheqerit me qumeshtin duhet te jete dy me nje. Sigurisht me gota te njejta.

Shpresoj te te kem sherbyer sadopak me receten time. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elona_S

Shume faleminderit :buzeqeshje:  Kjo eshte receta qe kerkoja.

----------

